# I'd really love your advice but first I need to apologize....



## Luna_tic (May 12, 2014)

I might have offended some of you, I got a little defensive when actually you're probably right on target! I hope you'll accept my apologies I'm not usually such a bi**h :O hope we can move past that so I can get some very wanted help and advice from some very knowledgable woman


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 12, 2014)

Hey , Not sure that you have offended me but would love to see some Pictures of a possible pregnant mare - That's if you want advice from a man Lol


----------



##  (May 13, 2014)

I have no idea what you're referring to....so I'm certainly not offended about anything!

So, yes, please share and we're here to help in any way we can!!!


----------



## JAX (May 13, 2014)

I also have no idea but surely we are all old enough to put on our



(sorry Ryan lol) and help with any advice that we may have.


----------



## Luna_tic (May 13, 2014)

Appreciate! Thank you! Xo I have two mares I thought were due back in maybe January, just a guess of course. Then when no babies came I figured I had the dates wrong and it would be a couple more months. Well they were palpated by the vet last week who said he felt nothing, and he feels they are not pregnant but this is the same vet who told me another mare of mine wasn't pregnant and she foaled 3 weeks later lol one of the mares would be a maiden, she has no real utter developement but her body has changed so much over the last 6 months I find it hard to believe this is her normal. The other has had a small bag since November that is now starting to get slightly bigger with each day. Could a non pregnant mare really have this bag? I welcome any and all opinions I'm stumped!!! My heart tells me the vet is wrong again but that doesnt mean a whole lot lol


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (May 13, 2014)

I would say they are both pregnant. Maiden mares, from what i read, are notorious for not bagging up until very close or after foaling.


----------



## AnnaC (May 13, 2014)

That certainly looks like an udder of a mare not far off foaling - hope you are keeping an extremely close eye on her! The first mare also looks as though she could be pregnant especially as she is a maiden. When were the mares covered (or anywhere near a stallion even with a single fence between them?)

Nice looking girls by the way.


----------



## Luna_tic (May 13, 2014)

Thank you and I'm excited and happy to hear others feel we're expecting as well! I really want a baby



)) I was watching them closely prior but had sort of given up thinking it was all in my head! The maiden was exposed to our stallion for several months starting last February up until I think June-ish?! How could she not be pregnant right?! I honestly don't remember when we separated them exactly... The other mare we never planned on breeding and if she is pregnant we don't know how, she was in a large pipe corral for 3 months last summer on our property and our stallion had free run of the property, he could visit her but we never saw him attempt anything through the fence, but there's no other explanation at this point. The other mystery is he's 29 inches and she's 42 inches! We've only had one other foal from him and it was a completely different mare about 37 inches tall and we had to dig a hole for her back legs so he could reach to cover. I originally thought when we got her she must have already been in foal but we got her March 10, 2013, so she'd be way over due lol

Btw does the utter of the maiden look like a NON pregnant mare or is it slightly larger or changed? I'm curious to what any of you utter experts might think....


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 13, 2014)

Wow that sure looks like an udder owned by a mare close to foaling , The other one I would say still has a bit more development to undertake. Both Lovely looking mares you have





My little mare developed a bag but in the end the vet said she had lost the foal and was having a false pregnancy. It certainly didn't develop like your mare , looked more like the one of the mare you are questioning most.

Regarding the lovely mare with the BIG udder , make sure you are checking on her VERY frequently , If she was mine I would be camping out near her.

Best of Luck


----------



## Luna_tic (May 14, 2014)

Thank you! Wow



I seriously took a step back and considered what the vet said, although we didn't mean for that mare to get bred I'm beyond excited, babies just have that affect on you



I'm sure I saw her entire tummy shift today btw. I really thought they'd lost foals like yours Ryan and were having fake pregnancies, although maybe that's the case for our maiden, not convinced either way but find it hard to believe she wasn't or isn't pregnant when I know for sure he covered her multiple times throughout the months, he's not shy! I'm so glad I came back and asked all of you for help, I'm a little upset with my vet as he's saId this before and was wrong and now seems to be wrong again. He shouldn't be so definite maybe?! How offen would a vet, a man with a fairly large hand be able to palpate a mini and 100% say if she were in foal or not? He said the only way he'd miss it was if she were 6 months along or less.


----------



##  (May 14, 2014)

Can you get some "rear" pictures of both ladies, down at their level and looking forward "down" their sides. We'd love to see how their tummies look.

Don't be upset with the vet. Sometimes these things are hard to predict -- we've all made mistakes, and you may need this vet at delivery time -- so don't burn any bridges. LOL


----------



## Luna_tic (May 14, 2014)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Can you get some "rear" pictures of both ladies, down at their level and looking forward "down" their sides. We'd love to see how their tummies look.
> 
> Don't be upset with the vet. Sometimes these things are hard to predict -- we've all made mistakes, and you may need this vet at delivery time -- so don't burn any bridges. LOL


I'll take some new pics today and yes I agree I wouldn't say a negative word to the vet, I actually like him, he's a good guy and was there for me at 2 am when I needed him for my first foal, he's just super strange about mini pregnancies lol


----------



## Luna_tic (May 15, 2014)

Just took these pics about 30 minutes ago, notice the last 2 days her utter is smaller in the morning, gets bigger throughout the day into evening, not sure what that means??? Neither has any belly on the sides, hmmmmm....


----------



## AnnaC (May 15, 2014)

They certainly are a 'strange' pair - especially the girl with that wonderful udder, but not very much of a dropped tummy?? Not easy to know what to think!! Hopefully you will see some more encouraging changes in the next few days.


----------



## Luna_tic (May 21, 2014)

Hi! These are my new pics from an hour ago, do you think there's any change at all?! : /


----------



##  (May 22, 2014)

Certainly slab-sided, but she is sure holding that little one up high and tight!

Udder looks more filled, so she's taking her sweet time, as so many of these ladies do!!


----------



## Luna_tic (May 27, 2014)

Hi today my mare with the bagging had a significant decrease in bag size, at least half the size smaller! I'm so confused! Here's a video I took though, it's a little over a minute long (more movement as the video goes on) but I'd really appreciate your opinion on what looks like baby movement? What do you honestly think? Thank you! http://youtu.be/btaW5Uv893M


----------



## AnnaC (May 27, 2014)

Sorry but I dont think I can give you an answer because she herself is moving and the flies are anoying her, plus that one 'movement' that could have been a kick in her lower flank could also have been a skin jerk due to a fly.

Hopefully the other Aunties will be more helpful!


----------



## Luna_tic (May 27, 2014)

I was following her around spaying her with fly spray which she absolutely hates and makes it very difficult for me. She ran through her pen and into her attached barn stall, that's when I noticed the movement as she stood there...also other then the twitching from a few fies she was standing totally still she wasn't moving



thank you for responding


----------



## Luna_tic (May 27, 2014)

Also am I imagining all that rolling around of her belly toward mid to end of the video? Honestly she was standing totally still only her belly was moving, ugh! I should have had the vet do a blood pregnancy test instead of palpating -______-


----------



##  (May 27, 2014)

How about another set of pictures like the ones you took on the 21st. That will give us some good comparisons!


----------



## Luna_tic (Jun 2, 2014)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> How about another set of pictures like the ones you took on the 21st. That will give us some good comparisons!


Hi




hope you don't mind if I start with my maiden mare, took these pics about 5 minutes ago... Do you think her utters signify any developement in even the slightest way lol, she had some odd behavior the other night, looked very uncomfortable, quiet and for the first time I believe I saw that belly going crazy?! But my belly track record is one under question haha!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 2, 2014)

I think she may have a little more development in her udder compared to the first lot of pics. Being that she is a maiden it may not fill till right before she foals.

See what the more experienced on here think





How is your other mare travelling ?


----------



## Luna_tic (Jun 3, 2014)

Ryan Johnson said:


> I think she may have a little more development in her udder compared to the first lot of pics. Being that she is a maiden it may not fill till right before she foals.
> 
> See what the more experienced on here think
> 
> ...


Thank you Ryan! I'm so happy to hear that



this is actually the mare we bred our stallion to and I've really been going back and forth as to if she's actually in foal, hoping that utter really starts to change even more and proves positive



as for the other mare our stallion would have had to get through a fence, well I'm still wondering about her as well. Her utter has shrunk a bit, here's pics from today! Thanks again for your thoughts!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 3, 2014)

She has a lovely Udder - Do you think this maybe more of a hormone thing ? Maybe she was in foal and lost it at some stage? Only reason I say this is that you say the stallion would have had to go thru the fence. Saying that, it is very possible that they did in fact share a fence





Hopefully Diane and Anna can see into these pics a little more than I can. I do value their opinions and that of the other experienced on here.

Best of luck to you





Cheers Ryan


----------



## Luna_tic (Jun 3, 2014)

Is anyone else thinking this could possibly be hormones???


----------



## Bonny (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi Luna, I was wondering, I cant remember if you have said or not, if either were confirmed in foal? If no I would say see if you can do a wee foal on them both.

When I first got my mare Kate, she developed a small udder, and had white milk... she was VERY overweight, and looked like she could be bred. I had the vet out and she told me she was open, and the milk was caused by her being so overweight. Turns out she was correct. After I got my stallion she was covered and has given us 3 beautiful foals!


----------

